# Condo Building Service



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

You will be flogged by ET members for the use of ty raps in a panel!


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You will be flogged by ET members for the use of ty raps in a panel!


Oh well. I was ticked we didn't have black tie wraps but life goes on. It was bundled together and tied with some 1910 wire and dried up old electrical tape. I don't see the harm in tie wrapping these wires.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You will be flogged by ET members for the use of ty raps in a panel!


Or anything else that they don't personally do themselves...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HOw are the apartments metered?


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> HOw are the apartments metered?


No idea at all. I would guess they pay a flat rate for a monthly building fee with their rent, since there is no metering between the bus duct and the dwellings. Don't know though.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

EB Electric said:


> No idea at all. I would guess they pay a flat rate for a monthly building fee with their rent, since there is no metering between the bus duct and the dwellings. Don't know though.


That is strange . Is that the Canada way ?




Pete


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

pete87 said:


> That is strange . Is that the Canada way ?
> Pete


No idea. I am guessing big time here. There are ton's of condo's in Canada, myself and our company have not really been involved in doing a service change for them. Couldn't tell you how they are metered. Usually when we are involved in condo's and high rise's its during construction not after the fact.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Did anyone adjust the trip settings on the main? 

BTW, how much power do these apartments use?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that TECK cable coming directly out of a concrete floor?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Is that TECK cable coming directly out of a concrete floor?


Good eye


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You will be flogged by ET members for the use of ty raps in a panel!


I'm good with it. It's not like it's any different than the wax string cable lacing methods from way back.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

meadow said:


> Did anyone adjust the trip settings on the main?
> 
> BTW, how much power do these apartments use?


Yes, all settings on thermal mag trip units set on site by us per customers co-ordination study! As far as power, we do not look at their metering I could not begin to guess the power consumption or load on each breaker. Our role was strictly retrofitting pow-r-line c interiors into old vintage ceb busway panels. The 100A breakers to each unit are sized to provide overcurrent protection for the existing #3 cable. Even if we stuck an amp clamp on each conductor, it would be a poor indicator, there wouldn't be much load at 3am lol.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks fine to me . I love a distribution panel with some room to make terminating less of a chore ! I love when they try to cram 400 amp guts in a 20" wide , 6" deep can , lol !


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

MTW said:


> Is that TECK cable coming directly out of a concrete floor?


No it is not. If it was though, I do not think it's a problem. To the best of my knowledge, teck cable is rated for "FT4, -40C, sunlight resistant, direct burial, concrete encasement, for installation in ventilated , non vented and ladder style cable trays in wet or dry exposed or concealed locations. HL rated for Class 1 Zone 1,& 2. Class II Division 1 & 2." It is bx in the photo. Not our cable, not our building, not touched in our work or in our panel, not in scope of work.


----------

